
Goldman Sachs Files Patent for Securities Settlement Using Cryptocurrencies - desantis
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/goldman-sachs-files-patent-application-for-securities-settlement-using-cryptocurrencies-1449000967
======
sharemywin
wasn't assembly.com using colored coins to manage "partial ownership" in a
project/company years ago?

~~~
tmevans
for fractional ownership of software? I've seen lots of companies trying to
manage cap tables with colored coins but not partial ownership of individual
projects

~~~
sharemywin
I meant project as in company before it's doing business.

